# Lockscreen animation



## varelse (Sep 1, 2011)

Does anyone know which APK deals with the lockscreen?

Everytime I go through my own debloating ritual on my phone, it always goes away. I know its a minor thing, but its nice to see.


----------



## BelacNongaw (Jul 25, 2011)

Its in the framework. If you used spare parts, set window animation speed back to "normal"

Edit: sorry, I misread your post. Might still be that or transition speed in spare parts though.


----------

